# I Think Sspeak for Everyone when I Say...



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 29, 2012)

That this crap is really starting to piss me off

[h=3]The following errors occurred with your submission[/h]

You have reached your stored private message quota and cannot send any further messages until space has been created.

Cmon RUI, I've got 3 messages in my inbox... 
Alot of the messages that I recieve contain usefull information that I'm forced to delete. Whats the reasoning for this?


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 29, 2012)

Members are allowed 50 Private Messages stored. If you have 3 in your inbox, there are 47 in your Sent Items folder.

Delete them.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 29, 2012)

rollitup said:


> Members are allowed 50 Private Messages stored.


That is rediculous


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't get me wrong, I do like this site, but everytime I get that message its a slap in the face


----------



## RawBudzski (Jan 29, 2012)

_Stop slapping yourself.. . stop slapping yourself._


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 29, 2012)

So you both obviously don't care how annoying this must be for all the members of RIU...

Is there a good reason why members cannot have more than 50 messages?


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 29, 2012)

As of right now, there are over 378,000 reasons why we limit it to 50 messages. That's how many accounts have been opened.


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Jan 30, 2012)

rollitup said:


> As of right now, there are over 378,000 reasons why we limit it to 50 messages. That's how many accounts have been opened.


Ok i hear that... but some text in a message can't possibly overload your servers. its almost no data... What about all the threads with hundreds of pages? Grow Journals with hundreds of photos...? one post alone can use more data than 50 PM's. What fraction of your servers data storage is being used for PM's? Doggies Nuts is probably using more data than all the PM's of all the users combined.

I dunno, I guess you guys aren't too worried about it. I do find it frustrating


----------



## STACKB (Jan 30, 2012)

"...oh well"


----------



## bud nugbong (Jan 30, 2012)

not all members, hasnt happend to me once, never heard anyone else complain about it...maybe it is just you


----------



## doc111 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> Don't get me wrong, I do like this site, but everytime I get that message its a slap in the face


Seriously??????


----------



## Grumpy' (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, you needed an email to register, and PM's go to that as well (if set up properly). Why not use that as your save spot? Keep your sent items cleaned out, save PM's in mail form, and you have unlimited space. Many more things to worry about around here other than pm limit restrictions. RIU admin pays for our knowledge base and should have to worry about our personal storage.


----------



## GunRunner (Feb 2, 2012)

Why don't you create a folder in your journal category and store all that important information?


----------



## rollinbud (Feb 6, 2012)

"*So you both obviously don't care how annoying this must be for all the members of RIU..."

That could be it..
*


----------



## Ringsixty (Feb 6, 2012)

Doesn't really bother me. Just one of those things.
What do you expect for free????


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 10, 2012)

these things are part of life ADJUST.............


----------



## IN33DW33D (Feb 10, 2012)

I really don't see how the staff simply does not care. All you say is "delete your items then, we have 300,000 members. Too bad"

What the fuck is that? I'm a moderator on a forum with 700,000 members and we have our setting set to.. wait for it.. 

-----> 5,000 <---

There is no reason why you couldn't give your members more room for inboxing. Not 300,000 members are going to use their inbox regularly, but the select few that do - do it for a reason. We are here to communicate with your member base here on rollitup.org, and if you limit us to how much we can save in our box, I feel that people just find it easier to find another forum who cares about what their members think.


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 11, 2012)

IN33DW33D said:


> I really don't see how the staff simply does not care. All you say is "delete your items then, we have 300,000 members. Too bad"
> 
> What the fuck is that? I'm a moderator on a forum with 700,000 members and we have our setting set to.. wait for it..
> 
> ...


if we dont care as you put it... do you think we care if you leave.....


do you own these servers? 

if you did you could set to what ever.....


----------



## IN33DW33D (Feb 11, 2012)

abudsmoker said:


> if we dont care as you put it... do you think we care if you leave.....
> 
> 
> do you own these servers?
> ...


I didn't come in here to personally complain about something I don't have. I don't care about the limit, I just wanted to put my two cents in seeing as staff have posted basically saying either they don't care about the members to give them more PM space, or that they don't have the space to give. Either choice is complete bullshit.


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 11, 2012)

the elite users have this limit value changed.... 

need more space theres a thought


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 11, 2012)

You think wrong.


----------



## IN33DW33D (Feb 11, 2012)

abudsmoker said:


> the elite users have this limit value changed....
> 
> need more space theres a thought


Oh, well if that's the case - my two posts are invalid and this whole thread is retarded.

Donate to the site if you're dedicated enough to get more than 50 PM's. It's the least you could do for all the help you get here.


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 12, 2012)

over the years i have personally seen the site go thru growing pains and other problems. back in 2006 there were only a few hundred on the site at one time.
it caused all sorts of problems. 

Over the years with server upgrades, user purgues, moderator misconduct, and several other things the admin of this site has kept the doors open.
i DO NOT agree with alot of the decisions that the site admins have made but i always have the choice to visit here or elsewhere. 

i have seen so many people get "butt hurt" if you want more PM's you can make a site just like this and set all your values however you like.

in fact ROLLITUP has preserved my posts for over 5 years, this takes server space that i use for FREE, i log on for FREE 
everything i do here is FREE. 

HOWEVER WHAT EVER I PUT HERE IS NOT MINE...... IT BELONGS TO THIS SITE. 

Bitching about these things falls on death ears, creates more problems and conflict, and takes up space. 
so lets end all this now.


Hell you want to help..... PM 
Rollitup and donate time, money, or something. 
I find it funny that users come here and tell them how to run thier site.

I have seen great people come and go because of these same things.
very few people from 2006 still visit as most get butt hurt, banned, or grow up and move on.

This is the natural thing that happens on these boards. If you want to stick around, find a way to accept the limits as they are set.


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Feb 13, 2012)

IN33DW33D said:


> I really don't see how the staff simply does not care. All you say is "delete your items then, we have 300,000 members. Too bad"
> 
> What the fuck is that? I'm a moderator on a forum with 700,000 members and we have our setting set to.. wait for it..
> 
> ...


now wait for it....................... how many people use your pm feature...........This site's topic is very opposed by the public so many pm's are sent because they are more secretive.... 

and whats your forum bet it has a ridiculously amount of ads... No?

And maybe we limit how much information you have stored personally just in-case??


----------



## IN33DW33D (Feb 13, 2012)

RyanTheRhino said:


> now wait for it....................... how many people use your pm feature...........This site's topic is very opposed by the public so many pm's are sent because they are more secretive....
> 
> and whats your forum bet it has a ridiculously amount of ads... No?
> 
> And maybe we limit how much information you have stored personally just in-case??


Please read the thread before you come in on your high horse.


----------



## BOARDASFUK (Feb 14, 2012)

hey look at it this way low pm amount makes u stay on top of youir rollitup account and as rolli/ PR said they are 35000 reasons 
which translates
to site runs better like it is dont mess with it


----------



## Beansly (Feb 14, 2012)

you can change the settings to where you don't get a copy every time you respond to someone so your 'sent' box doesn't fill up.


----------



## BOARDASFUK (Feb 14, 2012)

Thedillestpickle said:


> That this crap is really starting to piss me off
> 
> *The following errors occurred with your submission*
> 
> ...


idk why u have that issue but u dont speak for everybody u speak for yourself with your opinion
not mine 

sorry i kept seeing this title and it bothered me 
do i need someone to speak for me?
idk maybe when i get to drunk and start slurringggg


----------

